# I need tools soon



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Where did you get a tool list with metric sizes required?


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Where did you get a tool list with metric sizes required?


From my employer....
Is it not often that metric is needed for Allens and sockets?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I bought a Kobalt set with sockets that fit both SAE and metric for like $10 on clearance. It isn't as good as the Craftsman made in USA set that I have had for 30 some years but it's not horrible. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-24-...-Mechanic-s-Tool-Set-with-Hard-Case/999909115

For the wrenches - I'd start watching for when the Gearwrench set goes on sale, I got the $100 set on sale for $50 at the local Sears a couple months before they closed. 

(Of course if you can afford it of course buy a good American made brand, but a good made in USA mechanics set is not going to be cheap.) 

Now Allen wrenches you can afford the good ones, I'd buy Bondhus sets. 

For the nutdrivers, you only need the two, you can often find good deals on singles in good brands on Amazon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

forgetaboudit said:


> From my employer....
> Is it not often that metric is needed for Allens and sockets?


Only metric size I carried was a 10mm nut driver. 

I've never seen metric required on ANY tool list.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Put your socket set in a Klein canvas zipper bag. You can put your combo-wrenches in there too.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Put your socket set in a Klein canvas zipper bag. You can put your combo-wrenches in there too.


HD carries these in multiple sizes, these are some of the strongest bags I have used. Give them a try.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-12-in-Document-Bag-82012N11/203224009


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

They just hang off your tool bag/tote?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't think you will need metric very often at all, a nice to have but not a tool you need to carry.
And I'm in a metric country but all the electrical materials are imperial.

Tim.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Socket sets wrenches nutdrivers and Allen keys? What kind of trade are you apprenticing for?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Socket sets wrenches nutdrivers and Allen keys? What kind of trade are you apprenticing for?


Working on motors and drives I needed all those tools.

Working Union they were all provided.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Sep 26, 2017)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Socket sets wrenches nutdrivers and Allen keys? What kind of trade are you apprenticing for?


The company I'm working for does mostly big Industrial work. They also do lots of commercial.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

forgetaboudit said:


> The company I'm working for does mostly big Industrial work. They also do lots of commercial.


If you run into that route as MechDVR mention and couple other guys the metric allen wrench set will come handy due some of the motor or controllers do have metric setting on them ( not all will but IEC verison will be but you will learn about that not too far in future anyway) 

majorty of the time you will run into standard sizes more than metric side.

But keep in your mind the 11 in 1 may not work in some spots due the screwdriver shaft may be too big to fit in the opening in some spots so ya need a true nutdriver for this purpose.

buy them little by little to step up along the way.


----------

